# Montana Retriever Club Field Trial / Billings,MT 5/ 29-31/2015



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Does anyone have callbacks for the Open or the Qualifying?


----------



## EJ (Dec 5, 2011)

Was told Derby was scrapped after 5 of 12 entries scratched

Sorry I don't have callbacks


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2015)

Good Luck to Ruth and Megan!


----------



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

How's the Open going? Any callbacks? Or Results?

Has the Derby officially been scratched?


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

That is what I was told.


----------



## houston--whk (Jul 28, 2011)

Any news on the Am?


----------



## akbrowndogs (Nov 25, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

All I know is Dennis Miller and Logan won the Am which qualifies them for the Nat'l Am in their own backyard. And I believe Freeman Boyett got second to qualify them also. Good job all!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Good boy Tuffy, that's great news! 
Good luck at the National Amateur Freeman & Toni!


----------



## mwerner777 (Mar 9, 2011)

Open 1 dash. Don R 2 Ron R 3 kid Breck H 4 Tom A dont rember jams Amt 1 dennis m 2 Freeman B 3 Ron A 4 jj Jim M RJ cindy h jam alex W


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Dennis, on your AM WIN with Seaside Logan's Run! Good Luck at the National AM!

rita


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2015)

Congrats Dennis and Dianne


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Dennis & Diane! Good luck at the National Am.


----------

